# Nice to meet you



## Nalinee (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi,
I'm Nalinee from Thailand. I hold a little art and craft shop in Chiang Mai and I'm also a drawing teacher for children. My boyfriend is from France and because of him I can speak English and a few word in french 
Look to make new friends and I love to read about everything concerning fashion and make up. I was given channel 5 a few days ago by my fiance for valentine, I love it so much.
Hope to hear about you very soon !
Nalinee


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome to Specktra!

You will find lots to read here - there are so many different forums for different brands, there's always someone interested in chatting about anything and everything!

Hope you enjoy it here, and very nice to meet you 

Isabelle


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello!  I am new too!  Hope to learn and discuss a lot!  Nice to meet you!


----------



## coco.bear (Feb 23, 2016)

hi, I'm Hannah and I am new here. I am from Singapore.


----------

